# Make an old wood floor look a bit better???



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi All,

Hoping someone can suggest an easy roll on application to seal and make an old scratched up floor look a bit better. It is a rental and I do not wish to sand and refinish properly at this time. I just want to make it look a bit better than it is. I believe the wood to be southern pine. It is a softer type wood. It is a darker color now with many scratches and places which the color is just plain wore off. If I could roll on some kind of stain/Polyurethane mixture I would be happy if something like that would work. Any ideas?? Also would like to use the same on the window sills to refresh/seal them. Attached are a few pictures of the floors and window sills. The small Victorian home was built about 1903. Again, just looking for a quick fix that will be a bit better than what I have. Thanks for any advice...Mike


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Mike
The only thing I can think of just clean well, stain over the top dry and re seal.
I am sure you know the only proper way sand stain and seal,but I have over stained and made them look better.


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks John,

I have sanded, stained and sealed other properties. (should say I have HAD it done) and it looked beautiful when done. This time, for now, I just need a quick fix. Can you possibly give me the brand name of a stain and sealer you would recommend? Is there one product that has both stain and sealer combined for floors? I would most likely be buying at Menards, but other stores available too. Thanks again for your time and help. I never did have much talent in the finishing dept., unless it just needed painting or a good cleaning.  mike


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Mike
I've used Minnwax from Home Depot that is stain and poly together to make old door slabs look a lot better . They do turn out pretty decent but they were a lighter color and I went slightly darker. You could put a coat of floor poly on over it if you wanted.
Dennis


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Judge... 

Home Depot carries a product that is a quick fix for refinishing floors. I looked into it not to long ago. Renewit, restoreit...something like that (I can't for the life of me recall the exact name)..Everything I read pretty much said its a pretty decent product. Not a long term fix, but great for quick new look. I plan on using it on my hardwood floors..

This isn't the product I was thinking of, but very similar if not the same stuff in a different bottle..

http://www.homedepot.com/p/ZEP-32-oz-Hardwood-and-Laminate-Floor-Refinisher-ZUHFR32/202218286


Here we go.. this is what I was thinking of

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rejuvena...r-and-Protectant-RJ32F/100281542?N=5yc1vZba6w


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I haven't used this product, but it claims you can go over the existing finish. Might have to do a light sanding to get it to hold.

Minwax PolyShades - Oil-Based Stain & Polyurethane Finish | Minwax

Good luck,
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike; whatever you use you first need to lift any residual waxes (remember that a lot of wax type products also contain Silicone!) Talk to a janitorial supply house for professional floor cleaners. Don't even contemplate putting something else down before the existing is chemically clean; you _will_ end up sanding!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Dan,, what about the two products I linked above? They pretty much say to just wipe on?


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for all your input. Guess I will use some stain to match as best as I can then Poly after that. Again, thanks for the ideas! Mike


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Bill; let the buyer beware, eh? 
That's a lot of work to go to and then find out that there was indeed a problem.
_Nothing _sticks to silicone...or at least not for very long (well maybe doggy doo-doo, but I'll let someone else do the research  )


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh man, now I need a plan B... I have considerably more hardwood floors than I do ambition to something with em..




DaninVan said:


> Bill; let the buyer beware, eh?
> That's a lot of work to go to and then find out that there was indeed a problem.
> _Nothing _sticks to silicone...or at least not for very long (well maybe doggy doo-doo, but I'll let someone else do the research  )


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Bill; I found this really thorough discussion of the topic...
The Recoating Riddle: Find the Right Clues When Recoating Wood Floors - Hardwood Floors Magazine

Is that at all helpful? (They _do_ mention "pet stains"  )


----------

